# Post what you want me to say



## Nanakisan (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok i'm throwing a bone here. A post with the same title was deleted for not being in the right area, so i'm posting it here.

Basically i am in a severe state of boredom. So much so i want to do some recording. This is where you guys come in. You guys post whatg you want me to record. Be aware i will say exactly what you type (with some improv added if i want to). Another warning my voice is something you either like or dislike so be prepared to hear it when i get enough content. Soo with that done and overwith. Lets hear what you guys have for me to say. 

((Wishes the guy who posted that story posts here))


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 18, 2013)

and this is why I record instrumentals. I'm a terrible lyricist. But ultimately I'd suggest a book for inspiration. A friend of mine wrote a song about Dorian Grey and got away with using the word "ex-sponged" so yeah, go crazy


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 18, 2013)

its alright. The last one of these i did was rather successful and funny. just keep em coming


----------



## Wither (Sep 18, 2013)

Aliens and morgellons are totally real. A T-rex bit me and now I can't feel. 

Fuck, sorry I'm tired.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 3, 2013)

Riding on the time traveling unicorn of death
Leaving behind the burning cantaloupes that once held profound secrets
Looking back on it now
The only ones I miss 
Are the kittens 
Shooting laser beams from their eyes 
In the 42nd dimension 

...I am procrastinating from doing a physics lab writeup


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Fucking biology teacher can't remember shit.


----------



## Reckless (Oct 3, 2013)

"Ninjas and Pirates and Lasers and Shit." Fit that in there somehow haha this is gonna be interesting


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 17, 2013)

A knife
a slice
beyond return

sick inside
my head is dead

oh no
oh no
what can I be?

(for some reason I got "smells like teen spirit" stuck inside me head, so that's why that has that rhythm. No idea why that topic. I have literally no ability to create rythyms just the ryhme, so bear with me this time)


(also, fuck everything you say coming out as the words to the song you know, in your head. I now can sympathize with neil young and why he cut himself from listening to music when finding his style)

(this failed epicly in all ways as a proper post to this thread. Fuck. You don't need to do this post, please don't)

(yep, you now know why i am no musician)

(fuck why am I posting here)

(Congradulations on reading this far, you have passed the test)


----------

